# Les Add-on pour safari...



## jmini (27 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous...

Je viens de passé à Safari (j'attendais une version finale)...
Progressivement je me refait des habitudes...

En fait, je sais qu'il y a eut beaucoup d'utilitaires pour safari, mais comme j'ai choisis de ne pas l'installer avant une version fianale, et bien aujourd'hui je ne sais pas lesquels sont bien, lesquels aportent un réel plus, lesquels ne servent plus à rien...

*Pourriez vous poster ici une liste des utilitaires pour safari, en expliquant à quoi ils servent ??*
Merci beaucoup...


----------



## maousse (27 Juin 2003)

un truc pour bloquer les pubs, qui n'est pas vraiment un "logiciel", mais une feuille de style, à indiquer dans les prefs de safari :  CSS Ads filter 
La feuille de style est à placer où on veut (dans ~/bibliothèque/safari par exemple), et ça fonctionne très bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(il y a PITHhelmet qui fait la même chose plus puissamment, mais il s'est révélé plantogène chez moi à l'usage)


----------



## alfred (27 Juin 2003)

perso, j'ai utilisé pithelmet sans aucun problème.


----------



## jmini (27 Juin 2003)

Bon il y a  SafarIcon 1.6

dont MacG parle ici


----------



## Floppy (28 Juin 2003)

Félicitations Maousse ! Cela marche bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Puis-je te suggérer de proposer également une feuille de style qui en plus de supprimer les pub supprime également le soulignement des liens ? (car je suis maintenant un utilisateur aguerri du Web, je reconnais les liens sans aide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (28 Juin 2003)

ouvre la feuille de style avec un éditeur texte et rajoute cette ligne :



> a { text-decoration: none !important;}



monsieur floppy est servi !


----------



## Floppy (28 Juin 2003)

Merci Monsieur Maousse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me suis même permis d'ajouter :
a:link {color:#003377; text-decoration: none}
a:visited {color:#004411; text-decoration: none}

comme ça, j'ai les couleurs qui me plaisent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dire qu'en 6 mois, Apple n'a pas eu le temps d'ajouter ces deux lignes ! Mais à quoi ils passent leur temps ?


----------



## Floppy (29 Juin 2003)

Maousse, 

Pourquoi ça ne marche pas avec la bannière de MacPlus ?


----------



## delta (29 Juin 2003)

jmini a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour à tous...
> 
> Je viens de passé à Safari (j'attendais une version finale)...
> Progressivement je me refait des habitudes...
> ...



Gete.net liste  les Safarinades 

A consulter !


----------



## cham (4 Juillet 2003)

Moi aussi je passe à Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (merci quand même Camino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ma question : y a-t-il un moyen pour que l'affichage de menus déroulants depuis la barre de signets soit plus petit (police plus petite que dans les menus classiques), comme dans Camino en fait ?

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(euh j'ai pas l'impression d'être très clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pampelune (5 Juillet 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * un truc pour bloquer les pubs, qui n'est pas vraiment un "logiciel", mais une feuille de style, à indiquer dans les prefs de safari :  CSS Ads filter
> La feuille de style est à placer où on veut (dans ~/bibliothèque/safari par exemple), et ça fonctionne très bien
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai installé la feuille de style et ça marche très bien, merci. Mais je ne vois plus dans le menu déroulant l'ancienne qui était par défaut...comment la remettre ?






Et de plus j'ai essayé Pithhelmet, mais il me met une erreur 17 lors de l'installation...

Re- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OUUUPPPSSS ! j'ai trouvé sur le site de l'auteur, autant pour moi, il suffit de quitter Safari avant...comme dirait Denisot : Désolé !


----------

